# New Podcast for Opera Singers



## cdavid (Feb 2, 2016)

I wanted to tell you about a new podcast for opera singers. It's called 'Overthought', and it's hosted by two charmingly neurotic tenors from Canada. I'm one of them. Hi! :tiphat:

Each week we tackle a distinct topic that we hope will resonate with other singers ('Fear', 'Being in the Zone', 'Illness', 'Obsession', 'The Singer Personality', 'Hitting Plateaus').
People have been loving us. We've got a solid 5-star rating in the iTunes store, and the feedback has been pretty lovely from listeners.

We'd love it if you joined our community! We're looking for topic suggestions, and/or feedback about how the show sounds, and whether it's helpful to you.

Here's the link to our show on iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/podcast/overthought-a-podcast/id1041028828
And here's our website:
http://overthoughtpodcast.com/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know:devil:


----------



## Classical Performances (Mar 8, 2016)

Sounds good. I wish you luck!

Classicalperformances.com


----------

